# Rabbit is dying but still alive and weak



## sparkleshateyou

Hi,

My rabbit is currently dying but she is still alive and weak. Her body is not balanced and she is just lying sideways and can't get up properly, not eating and drinking starting this morning. I think it all started when she got this thing I think called pink eye last 3 days or so. I thought it was not serious because she is behaving normally. But day by day, she is getting weaker and she is walking, eating and drinking slowly until today she is rather very weak and just lying all day.

Her eyes got a lot worse but still open and I think she got a problem breathing too. When she breathe I can hear like a hissing sound every time she tries to exhale or so.

Currently this is 12:53 AM and just now I checked on her. I thought she was dead judging by her position but her body is still moving and she is still lying sideways. I got her out of the cage and her weight is so light. I tried giving her her water bottle and I guided the water bottle to her mouth. She began drinking but it needs to be guided by me because she is not drinking when she is in her cage as she is just lying weakly. When she tries to move she is kinda rolling side by side  I wonder what would happen when we were all asleep and the next morning.

Any advices on what should I do? Any chance she will live and be healthy again or is it just a matter of time now before she dies? Shall I take it to the vet? But the thing with vet is that, they are very expensive :cryin:

I have attach pictures of her to show you guys the eye and how weak she is. I hope you guys can see clearly as it is night and dark and my phone's quality is kinda bad


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Most certainly take this little one to the vets, expensive or not we owe it to our pets to let them go peaceful when needed!  

This isnt really the time for photos (and not photos I personally would want to see)!


----------



## Jugsmalone

Please take this poor rabbit to vets NOW! She is cleary suffering.


----------



## sparkleshateyou

Will do the next morning but for the time being any ideas to lessen the suffering?
Yes the photos make me sad but I just want you guys to get what I meant about her body and eyes. I can remove them


----------



## MrRustyRead

you need to get this rabbit to the vets pronto! it may be possible that they have myxomatosis


----------



## sskmick

Where are you? if you are in England then contact the PDSA now. If not, speak to a vet now and see if you can arrange a payment plan. You can't let the poor animal suffer like this, that it absolutely appalling.


----------



## Funky

I would take your bunny to vets even if is emergency.maybe they still can do something!!!give your bunny a chance!
Pictures for me are not offensive-they are just very sad.
I have picture of my Kimi when we went to say goodbye to her!


----------



## Funky

Any advices on what should I do? Any chance she will live and be healthy again or is it just a matter of time now before she dies? Shall I take it to the vet? But the thing with vet is that, they are very expensive 
Vets are expensive but you can talk to them and made it in few payments!please take her to vet!!!Now!!!


----------



## kate_7590

I dont think OP is in England, seeing as at just gone 6pm this evening s/he has said its nearly 1am.

OP- You CANNOT just leave this poor rabbit like this, expensive or not she must see a vet immediately, its totally irresponsible and heartless to not seek veterinary treatment when it is quite obviously needed!

She also looks very thin, and her hair seems odd... 

If she has been deteriorating for 3 days why on earth havent you taken her to the vets already???


----------



## 1290423

To the OP
Have you been to the vets yet?
If not let me remind you that it is an offence to cause unessecary suffering to an animal, and that does include NOT seeking veterinary assistance when required!


----------



## sparkleshateyou

sskmick said:


> Where are you? if you are in England then contact the PDSA now. If not, speak to a vet now and see if you can arrange a payment plan. You can't let the poor animal suffer like this, that it absolutely appalling.


I know, which is why I'm gonna take her to the vet tomorrow morning



Funky said:


> Vets are expensive but you can talk to them and made it in few payments!please take her to vet!!!Now!!!


Talk to them how? Like convince them?



kate_7590 said:


> I dont think OP is in England, seeing as at just gone 6pm this evening s/he has said its nearly 1am.
> 
> OP- You CANNOT just leave this poor rabbit like this, expensive or not she must see a vet immediately, its totally irresponsible and heartless to not seek veterinary treatment when it is quite obviously needed!
> 
> She also looks very thin, and her hair seems odd...
> 
> If she has been deteriorating for 3 days why on earth havent you taken her to the vets already???


Yes I will take it to the vet next morning, now is currently 1:48 AM  I hope it's not too late because for the past 3 days she seems fine but only today she's lying all day when I checked her.

Yes, the mother always try to rip/bite/eat her fur so we decided to separate her and day by day it is improving and the hair starts to grow back



DT said:


> To the OP
> Have you been to the vets yet?
> If not let me remind you that it is an offence to cause unessecary suffering to an animal, and that does include NOT seeking veterinary assistance when required!


I understand sir. I've been to the vet twice. One at a place I think under the Government because it is completely free but the queue is very very long and are not the professional type in which my kitten died. One is at a professional/private vet but my, the fee is very expensive but my cat survived.

So tomorrow morning I'm gonna take her to the professional vet. I hope it's not too late, I don't want her to die, I love all my rabbits and she's still young


----------



## DKDREAM

I am so shocked that a member on a pet forum would do such a sick thing as take pics of their animal dieing, I am so upset and feel so angry for that poor Rabbit, Take him/her to the vet and do the kind thing and let them go peacefully.


----------



## thedogsmother

Could you please not reattach those pictures, they are upsetting and unnecessary, its obvious that the poor animal needs to see a vet, there is nothing that anyone can advise online that will help such a sick rabbit.


----------



## sparkleshateyou

I'm sorry for that, I will remove those pictures. I thought you guys might not understand what I'm trying to say since I'm not good in explaining things, that's why I took pictures. Now you guys understand I will remove them


----------



## Summersky

I wish Bernie was on here now to give advice.

Your rabbit is very, very poorly, and I urge you to get it to the vets straight away. When we take on a pet, we take on the responsibilty and the expense.

The vet may say it is best put it to sleep, or the vet may feel something can be done. But at least it won't suffer any more.

Over here, I would expect the vet to first do a thorough check over, and then give fluids as a mattter of urgency.

It is hard to know what is wrong from photos.

Do you have myxamatosis in your country? That affects the eyes and is a killer.

However, several years ago, we bought 3 rabbits. Two died suddenly. Another, bought by someone else, also died. Reason unknown. Then our final one collapsed, and lay like yours, totally limp. We syringed in water, and rabbit food mushed up with cooled boiled water. 

Our vet at the time did not know what to do, or what it was. 

For days, all she could do was move her eyes. So, we kept her in an open box in our bedroom, and kept on syringing in water and liquid food.

Amazingly, she came back to life, and went on to live a very normal life. Just occasionally, she would feel slighly limp, but that always passed. Nowadays I would suspect a vitamin deficiency, as the food then wasn't very good.

The only thing I can suggest for your bun, until you get to the vet, is to do the same - carefully syringe in water, and liquid food. You could also try syringing in pure apple puree baby food if you can get some.

You will need to do that regularly, every few hours 24/7.

Keep your rabbit in a warm, safe place, as it will be vulnerable to cold and predators.

Sorry - forgot to say - welcome to the forum.


----------



## kate_7590

sparkleshateyou said:


> I know, which is why I'm gonna take her to the vet tomorrow morning
> 
> *Yes I will take it to the vet next morning, now is currently 1:48 AM  I hope it's not too late* because for the past 3 days she seems fine but only today she's lying all day when I checked her.
> 
> *So tomorrow morning I'm gonna take her to the professional vet. I hope it's not too late, I don't want her to die*, I love all my rabbits and she's still young


Tomorrow may well be too late!!
You need to get her in now, doesnt matter if its night time, there are out of hours vets. Get their number, ring them, and go!!


----------



## sparkleshateyou

As far as I know, no. There are no myxamatosis in my country. In fact, I just know about the term when you guys mention it here.

I guess my rabbit needed a miracle to survive until the next morning and I hope the vet can cure it without putting it to sleep 

When you say syringe in water and liquid food is how?? I think we don't have the syringe thing. And I can't hold her in straight cause her body is sideways even when I lift her so it's hard when I tried to give her water into her mouth



kate_7590 said:


> Tomorrow may well be too late!!
> You need to get her in now, doesnt matter if its night time, there are out of hours vets. Get their number, ring them, and go!!


That's where it is impossible because there are none open in our country. I have the vet's card and it says it only opens 10:00am-7:00pm for Monday-Saturday and 10:00am-1:00pm for Sunday & Public Holiday. I know, it sucks.


----------



## sskmick

If we knew what was wrong with your rabbit we could maybe offer advice to help but we don't.

Surely there is a veterinary charitable organisation where you can take your rabbit for help.

How many hours now til morning for you?

How much is out of hour vets fees where you are?

You may find that they will waive their out of hours fees. You really do need to pick up the phone and get the rabbit to a vet.

Meanwhile can you put droplets of water (run off your finger) around its mouth just to moisten the poor rabbits lips. I really don't have a clue.

It says the same times on our vet cards but when you ring the number there is an emergency number given on the recorded message. Something like You have reach the voice mail system of "name of vets" the surgery is now closed normal surgery hours are "giving times" however if you have a medical emergency please ring "its usually a mobile number". Try it.


----------



## Funky

Where are you from?
We have here emergency vets and my funky has been taken few occasion past midnight to vets!!!
Just call some vets they should have emergency numbers!
This is so sad for me to see your bunny suffering!
She may not survive to morning-give her a chance to live -take her to vet now!
I don't know which country you are from but here vets sometimes understand that treatment is very expensive and they let you to split bill!i would take her there and than discuss payment-I wouldn't care about money.
We have had situation than in few hours we had to get a lot of money and we managed to get them but if we wouldn't i would be talking to vets as this is the only chance for your bunny to survive!!!


----------



## sparkleshateyou

sskmick said:


> If we knew what was wrong with your rabbit we could maybe offer advice to help but we don't.
> 
> Surely there is a veterinary charitable organisation where you can take your rabbit for help.
> 
> How many hours now til morning for you?
> 
> How much is out of hour vets fees where you are?
> 
> You may find that they will waive their out of hours fees. You really do need to pick up the phone and get the rabbit to a vet.
> 
> Meanwhile can you put droplets of water (run off your finger) around its mouth just to moisten the poor rabbits lips. I really don't have a clue.
> 
> It says the same times on our vet cards but when you ring the number there is an emergency number given on the recorded message. Something like You have reach the voice mail system of "name of vets" the surgery is now closed normal surgery hours are "giving times" however if you have a medical emergency please ring "its usually a mobile number". Try it.


8 hours until the vet is open which is at 10:00am. There is no out of hour vets offered here.

Ok, I will do that, she drinks a lot when I guided her water bottle to her mouth.

The only numbers stated in this card is their telephone number which I rang just now, not answered and Fax number :nonod:

I guess I'm off to bed now after checking her for the last time till morning. I'm gonna report back later this morning about her condition. Currently its 2:37 AM


----------



## Summersky

If she can drink from a water bottle then please keep offering her that through the night - tiring I know, but she is totally dependent on you right now.

Just set an alarm, and give her water at regular intervals - minumum of two hours apart, referably more often.

It's hard, but no different from night feeds for a baby.

Do you have 2 water bottles? 

if you do, put a mix of cooled boiled water and some mushed up rabbit food (pellets) or baby food in it. See if she takes that. That might help keep up her strength up.

(don't offer her milk)


----------



## Funky

The other option is giving water through syringe - it is hard to get up every 2 hours but she cannot reply on anybody else!
We so better here as we have emergency vets and nurses who would be up all nights feeding them if necessary plus they would have proper treatment!
Vets open at 10am-lazy bast...in your country!sorry but that's true what if is anything happening-they either not committed or lazy!we have changed vets as our previous would only work 9-17-what a joke!!!


----------



## Summersky

Funky said:


> The other option is giving water through syringe - it is hard to get up every 2 hours but she cannot reply on anybody else!
> We so better here as we have emergency vets and nurses who would be up all nights feeding them if necessary plus they would have proper treatment!
> Vets open at 10am-lazy bast...in your country!sorry but that's true what if is anything happening-they either not committed or lazy!we have changed vets as our previous would only work 9-17-what a joke!!!


He didn't seem to know what a syringe was unfortunately.

It makes me glad to have such good vets.

With so many bunnies we are often using the out of hours emergency vet, and they have never once complained.


----------



## Funky

Summersky said:


> He didn't seem to know what a syringe was unfortunately.
> 
> It makes me glad to have such good vets.
> 
> With so many bunnies we are often using the out of hours emergency vet, and they have never once complained.


It makes me sad that the vets in other countries are so rubbish!!!
This upsets me very much because I could cut my hand off I lf I know that would help my bunnies:nonod: I wouldn't imagine situation sitting at home for 8 hours!
I was taking Funky on my own to vets at 1am 2am -was bit scared to drive on my own in case something happen with car but didnt really care as he was priority and I always thought with adrenaline I was on when he was poorly i could run to vets if necessary!
I hope she will be ok tomorrow!this is heartbreaking for me seeing pets suffering!


----------



## Summersky

Things are much better here - but only in recent years, and not for every one. 

With our old vets, some years ago, we had a Christmas crisis, and all we got was some useless advice. The rabbit died.

With our current vets, we even know who is on call over Christmas. They are great.

But it's very different in other countries, which isn't really the owner's fault.

We still have a lot to teach people here though - including some vets - about rabbit care and treatment.


----------



## Funky

Summersky said:


> He didn't seem to know what a syringe was unfortunately.
> 
> It makes me glad to have such good vets.
> 
> With so many bunnies we are often using the out of hours emergency vet, and they have never once complained.


Oh I know that-my country I don't think is that great!we have a some events to teach people about bunnies-I don't even want to go there and tell about shops where they keep bunnies-I wish they all gone and vets would pay more attention.
When I was bringing my dog here (crossbreed) it cost me bit of money to do everything so she can enter uk and I heard from vet-oh what -crossbreed and spendin that money on it!and I was thinking-just fill in papers, shout your mouth and I am out of it!what is it matter what breed she is -she is my family!!!
Some countries are well behind with animals treatments!


----------



## Funky

How is she?have you been in vet?


----------



## sskmick

I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed you have taken her to the vets. I don't think I can hope for much more - good news will be a bonus.

*Right PF members*, this could have been me with a very sick rabbit there must be advice that can been given until you can get in to see a vet.

Our vets have been very good especially out of hours he has driven to the surgery and met me there. He has given me a time as to how long it will take him to get there. I am if 3 minutes away.

So lets have an *First Aid Emergency Sticky Thread * of all the first aid equipment needed for a sick rabbit ie syringe, how to make their food soft and running enough to give via a syringe, what food to use. What meds you can safely keep in the cupboard (checking use by dates). What type of human meds can be given (if any) for say severe allergies in an emergency situation.


----------



## hazyreality

I'll start on it tonight if you want? Have my fair share of poorly bunnies. I always start treatment at home.


----------



## sparkleshateyou

Hey guys, sorry I'm late reporting back. So this morning around 11 AM me and my sister brought her to the vet. The vet said the cause maybe due to respiratory bacterial infection due to its struggling in breathing, I forgot what he said about the eye though. He can gave her medication such as vitamins and antibiotics but he said that it may not guaranteed she can survive and live much longer because it's already too late so he recommended to put her to sleep to end the suffering so we agreed  It cost $50. 

Well thank you for the concern, support and advices you gave to me, may my rabbit rest in peace


----------



## Funky

If I have one wish i would wish all animals leave forever in health!
It is difficult decision to make!at least she is not suffering!take care.
She is at the rainbow bridge now happy and healthy


----------



## SammyJo

Summersky said:


> I wish Bernie was on here now to give advice.


My thoughts exactly as soon as I saw the thread subject 

RIP little one xx


----------



## Lil Miss

i cant help but think if you had acted sooner and taken your rabbit to the vet when you first notced she was ill she would still be here 

rabbits are such delicate treatment and it is our responsibility to make sure they receive the care they need, they go down hill so fast once they succumb to an illness so you should ALWAYS take them to a vet, regardless of the cost, if you can not afford the vet then you can not afford the pet

having said that though, i am sorry that you have lost your girl
sleep tight little bunny


----------



## Funky

Hopefully they would know that for future.
When you get rabbit from pet shop they don't give you much info how to take care of them and lots of people are not educated about how sensitive creatures rabbits really are.
I do feel sorry for our loss -it is awful ,traumatic experience (it was for me).
Take care of your other bunny and remember to take it vet with first symptoms of anything going wrong!


----------



## sparkleshateyou

Yes that's what I thought so too and that's an important lesson for me. I should have acted sooner the moment I notice something is wrong with her but I didn't  Hope she'll forgive me


----------



## Summersky

​RIP little bunny. You are at peace now.


----------



## MrRustyRead

sskmick said:


> So lets have an *First Aid Emergency Sticky Thread * of all the first aid equipment needed for a sick rabbit ie syringe, how to make their food soft and running enough to give via a syringe, what food to use. What meds you can safely keep in the cupboard (checking use by dates). What type of human meds can be given (if any) for say severe allergies in an emergency situation.





hazyreality said:


> I'll start on it tonight if you want? Have my fair share of poorly bunnies. I always start treatment at home.


such a good idea!


----------



## sskmick

Lil Miss said:


> i cant help but think if you had acted sooner and taken your rabbit to the vet when you first notced she was ill she would still be here
> 
> rabbits are such delicate treatment and it is our responsibility to make sure they receive the care they need, they go down hill so fast once they succumb to an illness so you should ALWAYS take them to a vet, regardless of the cost, if you can not afford the vet then you can not afford the pet
> 
> having said that though, i am sorry that you have lost your girl
> sleep tight little bunny


I'm not sure tbh once the pet goes downhill even with the best will in the world, in many cases the outcome would have been the same. Most animals hide their illnesses by the time we notice its already too late.

We were given a 50/50 chance with a dog, we ran with it thinking those odds were good enough. :frown2:

I had to make a decision with my last cat, tumour in his mouth. I won't go into it but he was pts. There is always the what ifs always will be.

Unfortunately we have to make these decisions out of love and kindness for the pet.

Your bun will forgive you, she is at peace now.


----------



## hazyreality

I will start the first aid thread tomorrow night.
I am not feeling up to it tonight


----------



## sskmick

hazyreality said:


> I will start the first aid thread tomorrow night.
> I am not feeling up to it tonight


There is no rush, you take some time out for yourself.

I am thinking of you both at this sad time.


----------



## Funky

sskmick said:


> There is no rush, you take some time out for yourself.
> 
> I am thinking of you both at this sad time.


I agree.dont push yourself hard.
You need time for yourself.


----------

